# Stag beetle information and suppliers?



## derpkhan (Jul 8, 2012)

So I'm relatively new to the idea of keeping an exotic pet. I looked at the options and decided I would like to own a stag beetle or two, they seemed to be relatively low maintenance and don't need tons of space. 

However I'm not too great at using google to source information therefore I would like to know if there is a good place to get comprehensive care information for Stag beetles. 

I would also appreciate any information on where I could buy them or obtain them? I would also like info on where I could get supplies from. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

derpkhan said:


> So I'm relatively new to the idea of keeping an exotic pet. I looked at the options and decided I would like to own a stag beetle or two, they seemed to be relatively low maintenance and don't need tons of space.
> 
> However I'm not too great at using google to source information therefore I would like to know if there is a good place to get comprehensive care information for Stag beetles.
> 
> ...


 
They are nice beetles, Heres a care sheet Stag Beetle care sheet and you can buy them from that shop also. If it is your first time getting an exotic pet, Are you sure you want to go for a beetle? Would you not like some sort of lizard or snake? 
Regards


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Its also worth contacting Graham Smith for stags


----------



## Millipedes (Jul 8, 2012)

Stag beetles are amazing animals, but be aware that they spend most of their lives, several years, as larvae hidden underground, and only look like beetles for a few months. Invertebrates are great starter pets as they are cheap and low maintenence. If you dont like the idea of the beetles being mostly larvae, I suggest you get a millipede. They are mostly active, cheap, and if you get a smaller species they dont require much space. Also you can handle them easily, and when people say they ink alot, that is because theyre handling them roughly, mine have never inked. If you dont like all those legs, hissing roaches require the same conditions, and possibly the easiest and cheapest invert is the stick insect


----------



## derpkhan (Jul 8, 2012)

I did consider a snake or lizard however I don't have the space or the time to take care of one in a way that I would see as being sufficient. I also don't have enough room for heating mats etc... The reason I chose the Stag beetle is because it doesn't require much special equipment and I won't have to handle it regularly to keep it "happy". 

I admittedly didn't think of getting a millipede or hissing roach. Do either of them require a super specialized set up or are they easy to take care of? As for stick insects, I just don't find them interesting. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## derpkhan (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry for double posting but I'm having a hard time finding Stag Beetle sellers. Can anyone help me out here.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

derpkhan said:


> Sorry for double posting but I'm having a hard time finding Stag Beetle sellers. Can anyone help me out here.


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...865696-stag-beetles-giant-flower-beetles.html


----------

